# Probe placement in viv?



## Kye (Jul 29, 2010)

Thought I had the tempature right in my viv I'm setting up for my beardie but I was wrong!

The basking spot is staying at 49! No matter were I seem to put the probe it ends up around that sort of tempature.

Were have people found is the best place to put it? I'm using a habistat dimming stat and 100w bulb.

Thanks


----------



## yellrat (Jun 13, 2008)

in my opinion i would try a lower wattage bulb if your basking temps are to high


----------



## nelly1 (Oct 27, 2009)

Kye said:


> Thought I had the tempature right in my viv I'm setting up for my beardie but I was wrong!
> 
> The basking spot is staying at 49! No matter were I seem to put the probe it ends up around that sort of tempature.
> 
> ...


.
You shouls be able to put the stat probe anywhere, in theory.Just set the stat temps according to the thermometer reading


----------



## Kye (Jul 29, 2010)

I've tries turning down the temp etc. Would a 60w bulb be more appropriate?


----------



## nelly1 (Oct 27, 2009)

Kye said:


> I've tries turning down the temp etc. Would a 60w bulb be more appropriate?


Your dimming stat should cope with it.
Put the stat probe in the middle of the viv, the thermometer probe under the basking light and turn the stat dial to whatever when you get the correct reading on the thermometer


----------



## Kye (Jul 29, 2010)

I've got the thermometer probe sat on the piece of wood under the basking light, does it need to be closer to the light or anything...


----------



## nelly1 (Oct 27, 2009)

Kye said:


> I've got the thermometer probe sat on the piece of wood under the basking light, does it need to be closer to the light or anything...


No set the temps at that, it were the animal basks
Ps, when you turn the stat down, say to 15 does the light dimm/turn off


----------



## mooshu (Mar 24, 2010)

If the basking temps are too high you could raise the lamp if you can then the viv will be heated and you can cool down the basking temps a bit!


----------



## Kye (Jul 29, 2010)

Yes it does turn off and dimm etc. I'm playing around with it at the moment. I've got it to 45.4 but the thermostat is on 29!


----------



## nelly1 (Oct 27, 2009)

Kye said:


> Yes it does turn off and dimm etc. I'm playing around with it at the moment. I've got it to 45.4 but the thermostat is on 29!


.
Don't worry what the stat says, go by the thermometer.
I have a stat set at 70f and the temp is 84f


----------



## Kye (Jul 29, 2010)

I am going by the thermometer.

I'm worried about the brightness aswell as obviously the lower the thermostat goes the less bright the bulb gets!


----------



## nelly1 (Oct 27, 2009)

Kye said:


> I am going by the thermometer.
> 
> I'm worried about the brightness aswell as obviously the lower the thermostat goes the less bright the bulb gets!


.
Get a bigger bulb then, and turn the stat way down


----------



## Kye (Jul 29, 2010)

What watt would you recommened?

Thanks for the help!


----------



## nelly1 (Oct 27, 2009)

Kye said:


> What watt would you recommened?
> 
> Thanks for the help!


.
In my 4x2x2 vivs i have either 100watt, or 150. works for me with beardies and snakes


----------



## billyg123 (Jul 14, 2010)

Put a ceramic in and a low watt spot bulb that coupled with your UV should be light enough : victory:


----------



## Kye (Jul 29, 2010)

I'll spend a few hours playing around with it and report back later!


----------



## Kye (Jul 29, 2010)

44.8

That should do the trick!


----------



## nelly1 (Oct 27, 2009)

Kye said:


> 44.8
> 
> That should do the trick!


:2thumb::2thumb::2thumb:


----------



## baldym (Sep 18, 2008)

*re temps*

To be quite honest I worried like mad but no point coz beardies are hardy things and will thermoregulate and go to warm or cool side depending on how they feel I normally put 40 /60 watt in depending in time ov year and where viv is placed.hope this helps.my light goes off at night remember they used to it being cooler at night hope this helps.:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------

